# Teslafi (and other services) borked. (temporarily, hopefully)



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Some kind of communication problem - not sure if tesla is causing it, or something else.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304106018553688067


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304107106732322816


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I just hit Teslafi and was wondering how long this could last or what was wrong and all of a sudden I just received a Teslafi email that my car is downloading SW. Just checked the site again and it looks like they are back.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, back with a message about the outage. A better outcome than I was thinking. It got me investigating teslamate though, which might be worthy of further investigation.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Here is additional info I got in an email from Teslafi as part of a response to something else I had inquired about:
“Unfortunately Tesla's servers blocked all requests from cloud servers this morning causing third party applications to loose communication. The problem is still occurring and hopefully it is just temporary. In the meantime a temporary solution was put in place and logging is active again. We'll continue to monitor and place updates on the daily view that the occur as well as Twitter.”


----------

